# State Police with take Home Cruisers



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

State Police with take home chttp://www.masscops.com/forums/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=12ruisers:

Massachusetts State Police: Yes (Troop E Turnpike, Troop F Massport, do not take home their cruisers.)
Connecticut State Police: Yes
Rhode Island State Police: ?
Maine State Police: ?
Vermont State Police: Yes
New Hampshire State Police: Yes
New York State Police: ?


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Maine SP yes unless assigned to tupike


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

RG... I don't get it, are you asking if they have take home cruisers also. You never actually wrote a sentence. Just started a list...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Crvtte65 said:


> RG... I don't get it, are you asking if they have take home cruisers also. You never actually wrote a sentence. Just started a list...


The first part of my message got cut off somehow. Yes means they do have take home cruisers. ? Means I don't know. By having a list of take home cruisers for the Respectable State Police agency, there won't be threads of the same questions.

State Police Agencies that utilize take home cruisers:

Massachusetts State Police: Yes (Troop E Turnpike, Troop F Massport, do not take home their cruisers.)
Connecticut State Police: Yes
Maine State Police: Yes (With the Exception of Troopers assigned to the Maine Turnpike)
Vermont State Police: Yes
New Hampshire State Police: Yes
New York State Police: ?
Rhode Island State Police: ?


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

NY - no


----------



## federal officer (Jan 1, 2006)

RISP Yes


----------

